# thigh cramps



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

i dont know if this is the place to post this or not but here goes!! i got a painful thigh cramp last night and was wondering what causes them and what people do to stop them? i have been drinking alot of water (16 cups a day) and have been supplementing calcium, other than that i dont know what would cause them, any ideas? thanks in advance for any help. M................


----------



## suelandress (May 10, 2002)

potassium and/or magnesium deficiency.


----------



## MaineFarmMom (Dec 29, 2002)

Be careful to not flush your body of the nutrients it needs by drinking too much. Did you start exercising recently?


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

i cut back a little on the water as i was getting to the point where no matter how much i drank i am still thirsty.


----------



## Kim_NC (Sep 5, 2007)

Suelandress made a good point! Leg cramps in the thighs or calves are often the first symptoms of a potassium or magnesium deficiency.

The easiest way to combat this is to eat a banana every couple days. If symptoms persist consult your doctor.

A banana is only about 80-100 calories and 18 carbs depending on size.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

mare said:


> i cut back a little on the water as i was getting to the point where no matter how much i drank i am still thirsty.


Have you been checked for diebetes? That is one of the symptoms of diebetes, excessive thirst. Don't know if the cramps would be a symptom or not. But if you haven't been checked it sure wouldn't hurt to check it out.


----------



## suelandress (May 10, 2002)

Might also try eating avocado more often if you are watching carbs.


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

thanks everyone for the input-i have been tested for diabetes and i was borderline but i think with losing weight it is probably better now. as far as the water goes that is just the way i am and have been for years, every time i up my water i just cant seem to get enough but if i stop drinking alot of it i am not that thirsty. and i am eating 1/2 a banana everyday now so hopefully that will help. i havent had a cramp for awhile. i stopped drinking so much water for awhile but my anal fissures and hemmroids came back so i have to keep hydrated, i do make sure i consume quite a bit of fiber 30-40g. a day. i have stopped exercising until this settles down (it is painful) bummer (no pun intended).


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

yep, eat some bananas
my grandfather had to take fluid pills, but also had to add potassium to his diet,


----------



## BillHoo (Mar 16, 2005)

Do the bannana and stretch before and after workout too. Try a half of a pint of gatorade or other electrolyte drink each day also, or simply make sure you have enough salt.


----------

